# Signature Competition/SOTW 3 (Week Ending August 22nd, 2008)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

SOTW 1 _(Aug. 8, 2008)_ Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 2 _(Aug. 15, 2008)_ Winner: *T.B.*


----------


Here we go with our 3rd Edition of the SOTW GFX competition. Registration begins............NOW.

Once we have 8 (since I doubt we can get 10) people set to go, entries can be submitted. 

*DO NOT SUBMIT* any work before then, or I'll delete your post.

Each competition thread will be created every Sunday night or early Monday morning, with the contest ending on Friday of the same week, with voting taking place on the weekend (Saturday and Sunday only). This edition will run until August 22nd, and the voting will be up the 23rd & 24th. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.


----------


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *8*
Theme: *Your Favorite Old-School Vehicle* (From 1959-1989)
Size: MAXIMUM *450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *8/22/2008 at 2:00 pm CT*


----------


So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can be submitted.

Good Luck To Everyone!

P.S. *Make SURE to put the entire car description with your banner, including year....so the poll will be on point.*


----------


Participants:

1. *T.B.*
2. *plazzman*
3. *mjbish23*
4. Mikles
5. KryOnicle
6. pliff
7. *NCC*
8. *brownpimp88*


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Another slaughter fest by Trey? Sign me up!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

sign me up


----------



## Mikles (May 13, 2008)

same goes for me

[awaits for the dodge charger sigs]


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeeah I'm in. Not a fan of car sigs, but ill play around


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

sign me up if theres still room


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry I don't think I'll be in this week, don't think I'll have enough time to sit down and get this one done, pretty busy week.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Looks like we need some members im in i don't have allt he stuff on my Version of PS but i will make something hott..


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Sorry I don't think I'll be in this week, don't think I'll have enough time to sit down and get this one done, pretty busy week.


It's all good Sin. We'll see you in a another comp real soon bud!

-----

Alright peeps,

Since we had minimal entries this week...I added myself to the line-up. I know, I know. BUT...we only had 5 people initially! Weak, rite? 

*REMEMBER!*

These pieces are due *TOMORROW*!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here's mine guys something quick with limited brushes and stuff.. 1969 Mustang


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

nice nice...

Keep 'em coming in!

I'll have mine up after my baseball game tonight.

*GAME*


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I redid mine. Here's the new one...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Just wanted to note, the car and B/G are two separate pix


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

whoa Kimosaabee:

'72 Datsun 510


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

God damnit!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Those of you who haven't yet turned your entries in (Mikles, pliff, & brownpimp88), please PLEASE DO SO AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. 

I have to get the voting poll up extra early today...

kthxbi


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Tried to go for a little somethin' different. '71 Plymouth Roadrunner. I actually made 5 different versions of this and debated which one to throw up. I went with this one, because it appeals to the eye the most. I'll post the others after the contest ends.

Edit: Original Pic: http://www.shorey.net/Auto/American/Chrysler/Plymouth/71Roadrunner-440-6-1.jpg


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

There's some really good work here guys im glad to be apart of it ..


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Just a friendly reminder...for the remaining participants yet to enter a graphic, you have about an hour left before the deadline hits....


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

1989 Ferrari F-40


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

nice...now we just need the kid Mikles'


----------

